# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Kostumet popullore që pëlqeni më shumë

## Syze

Modelet e veshjeve kombëtare që pëlqeni më shumë. Po filloj unë:

Dallame/dimija/jelekët e gjatë/si do që të quhen:

----------


## urtesia

Cdo respekt kostumeve kombetare,
Nuk do te kishim kostum kombetar, nese nuk e kishm Flamurin,
andaj bej lutje,
largoni foton e nr.3, sepse nuk ka femer qe i jepet e drejta te ven prapanicen mbi flamur,
me mire largo foton, se sa te mbajsh turpin.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urtesia,nese e shiqoni me mire ,kjo femer nuk  eshte e ulur mbi flamur por e ka mbuluar gjysen e flamurit me veshjen popullore.*

----------


## Nete

Edhe mua me duket se eshte ulur... :perqeshje: 

 :pa dhembe:

----------

